# New pics of my GTO w/o wing & SAP grilles



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

VERY nice looking LS2Fast. Is it me or does that profile shot look like a BMW?? Great looking goat, man.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Funny you say that, I parked next to a Mercedes CLK 430 and you can hardley tell them apart.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Funny you say that, I parked next to a Mercedes CLK 430 and you can hardley tell them apart.


I taut dey all look like grand-ams and cavaliers :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice Pics you got there! :cheers


----------



## novolvo (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm really liking the way the silver looks minus wing. I'm probably going to try taking mine off next weekend (black), I'll post before and after if I do...haven't seen any wingless black pix yet.

I really like those wheels too!
:cheers


----------



## HummelS (Dec 22, 2004)

Trying to convince the wife to lose the wing on hers - maybe these pics will do the trick. Looks great!


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


>


hey you're the guy from mustangforums.com. Sweet car, I actually like the GTO's w/out the wing :cool


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Yup...thats me


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Yup...thats me


Ha! Got busted trolling on the Mustang forums did you? :rofl:


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah... I go there alot. Someone has to keep then honest


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah... I go there alot. Someone has to keep them honest


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah...Someone has to keep them honest.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

What? Could you repeat that? Did you say someone has to keep them honest?

:lol:


----------



## mid-life (Aug 28, 2005)

That's one fine looking Goat :cheers 

I'd like to replace my grille as well - the recessed look reminds me of a late 70's Trans Am. If you don't mind my asking, what made you choose the SAP grille over the "appearance package" grille offered by the dealer?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

mid-life said:


> That's one fine looking Goat :cheers
> 
> I'd like to replace my grille as well - the recessed look reminds me of a late 70's Trans Am. If you don't mind my asking, what made you choose the SAP grille over the "appearance package" grille offered by the dealer?


I could be wrong, but I think the 2 are the same.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

They look the same to me.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Ha! Got busted trolling on the Mustang forums did you? :rofl:


 Didn't the GTO forum recently kick off some guys from the Corvette forum for allegedly trolling?
Ain't _we_ cool....


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

slowride said:


> Didn't the GTO forum recently kick off some guys from the Corvette forum for allegedly trolling?
> Ain't _we_ cool....


No no no. They didnt get bumped for trolling, they got bumped because all they were here for was to harass the forum members with inflammatory posts. As a GTO owner you come here to BS, chat and share information, stories and help with your fellow goat owners. If a guy with a Mustang comes on and starts posting in your threads about what a piece of $hit your GTO is, your an idiot, your car is a Grand Am with a V8 bla bla bla you wouldnt want him here would you? I wouldnt, and nobody else does either so they get bumped. Anyone who wants to participate in intelligent discussions or friendly ribbing about performance of one car vs another, regardless of their current vehicle, I am sure would be welcome.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Well, first off I do not harrass them... Most are very cool and I, like alot of other people just like cars period regardless of type or make. Just as long as it is not "rice" :lol: and has a V8.

As in all forums there are those that think their car is always best looking, fastest etc. no matter what, and I just let them know others are watching  

I originally went there to find one of the two the Cobra guys I beat, and never found them online. But it did end up being a cool place to chat.

Some good people over in the Mustangforums, you just have to find them.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> They didnt get bumped for trolling, they got bumped because all they were here for was to harass the forum members with inflammatory posts.


 Now I'm _really_ confused!! I thought the definition of trolling was "harassing the forum members with inflammatory posts." !! :willy: 

I guess I am just ignorant on forum stuff. What is trolling, then?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

slowride said:


> Now I'm _really_ confused!! I thought the definition of trolling was "harassing the forum members with inflammatory posts." !! :willy:
> 
> I guess I am just ignorant on forum stuff. What is trolling, then?


You may be correct, I cant answer your question. If you are correct then he wasnt trolling he was "visiting". I was only ribbing him anyway.


----------

